# Training with Boussignac CPAP?



## Markhk (Oct 7, 2007)

Does anyone have any training materials for the Boussignac CPAP system? Our County is requiring its implementation by January and I'm curious to learn more about this device in terms of use.


----------



## VentMedic (Oct 7, 2007)

You can get all of the training materials for the proper use of that device from the manufacturer. I would advise you review the manufacturer's recommendations and guidelines.   

The device itself is not too complicated. The principles for application are the worthy of studying. 

Now what about CPAP?  Are you familiar with what is all involved hemodynamically when you strap on a full face mask with continuous positive airway pressure?  

A good learning site for learning:

http://elearning.respironics.com/index_f.asp

It's free and the log in process is easy. 
You can also learn about another prehospital CPAP device called WhisperFlow on this site.


----------



## Markhk (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for the link. I think what I'm a little confused about is the manufacturer's "advantage" claim that the entire system is "open". I'm not sure what the difference between an open and closed system has in terms of benefits or problems. 

The company claims that the system can also be used for severe asthma precisely because the system is "open", even though asthma is typically contraindicated for CPAP use.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Oct 8, 2007)

Actually, CPAP is being used more and more in many respiratory emergencies. We have just included it in all respiratory distress patients. I even used it yesterday on a pneumonia patient with great results. We have drastically reduced ICU admissions, and hospitalization length. 

R/r 911


----------



## VentMedic (Oct 8, 2007)

That is true Rid and CPAP has been around for 40 years. 

But, it is still good for someone to do their homework especially at the EMT-B level and also at advanced levels. It is not for everyone as I have mentioned in previous posts about placing it on a nursing home patient who recently aspirated before "deep"  suctioning or even cleaning the oral cavity.  That can be a fatal mistake for the patient as now you may have guaranteed them a nasty PNA and ventilator.   It may also not be appropriate in the face of an AMI which may be masked by other symptoms.  At the EMT-B level it may be hard to determine this. 

The Boussignac CPAP  makes good use of the Bernuoilli Principle but is still not the most powerful prehospital machine on the market.  However, with any high flow mask providing a continuous pressure, one has to be alert for vomiting and increased work of breathing that can further complicate the situation. No everybody will tolerate this especiallly in the COPD category if they feel they can not exhale.   I really hate seeing patients enter the ED with someone holding the mask and someone holding the patients hands down as the patient is fighting to breathe.  Yelling at a patient to wear it "it's good for you" when you don't know how hard it is to breathe for them can be detrimental.


----------



## Medic2891 (Sep 30, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> You can get all of the training materials for the proper use of that device from the manufacturer. I would advise you review the manufacturer's recommendations and guidelines.
> 
> The device itself is not too complicated. The principles for application are the worthy of studying.
> 
> ...


 
Ok, I know this is an old thread, but I gotta say that this learning site, was great!  The EMS module, which was for ETCO2 was perfect for breaking it down and explaining it.  Thanks for the link!


----------

